
Public Google Doc Copy of the S2018 YC Application - crabasa
https://docs.google.com/document/d/13AhQDmIIkvlhEMOzrGhLausL4_f4tQdB592YF71eedY/edit?usp=sharing
======
crabasa
Hey all, OP here. I created this because I wanted to collaborate on the
application with my co-founder. Hope you all find it useful, and best of luck
with your submissions!

Instructions:

    
    
        1. Click on File →  Make a Copy
        2. Share copy with your co-founders

~~~
josh_carterPDX
Thanks for doing this Carter! Very valuable.

------
pouta
Very useful! Thank you for sharing this with your fellow applicants.

